# My First "Breakfast" Cigar



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had what I am calling my first "breakfast" cigar today.

Sitting on the front patio, clear blue sky, light breeze. I had the pleasure of enjoying a 5 Vegas Gold (thanks to the Noob PIF from CigarRat) and a mug of dark roast/Irish cream coffee.

All I can say is WOW!! What an experience that was. The 5 Vegas Gold had a wonderful nutty toasty flavor with hints of spice near the end. With the Irish cream dark roast coffee, it was the perfect combination.

This was my first 5 Vegas Gold, it was Double Nickel box pressed (5.5" x 55).
As I stated above, I received this in my first Noob PIF from CigarRat and thank you very much for doing so.

What an excellent way to start off my Sunday. I will be doing this more often, and investing in a few of these 5 Vegas Gold gems.

:smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

nice.. i've actually never smoked a cigar along with breakfast but i can say that cigars + coffee is a great combo:smoke2:+:cf=


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Try a Camacho white label next time. Excellent morning cigar with coffee.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great start to your day brother. I must admit I have not tried a breakfast cigar or the 5 vegas gold that is my humi as we speak. You have inspired me to try it this morning. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

5 Vegas has been a favorite morning stick of mine for awhile now. Try the Arganese Connecticut as well


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Padron 1926 #6 maduro..... or a Short Story Hem. ..both smoth
creamy filled with goodness


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

JGM1129 said:


> I had what I am calling my first "breakfast" cigar today.
> 
> Sitting on the front patio, clear blue sky, light breeze. I had the pleasure of enjoying a 5 Vegas Gold (thanks to the Noob PIF from CigarRat) and a mug of dark roast/Irish cream coffee.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I recently had the same cigar in a different size with morning coffee on my recent man cation trip. Totally awesome


----------



## Kjef (Jul 16, 2011)

Def a fan of 5 vegas gold.. havent smoked it with a coffee yet.. but I will have to try this.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

A cigar with coffee or tea after a nice brunch is an excellent way to relax on an easy Sunday morning.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

90's here right now. Too hot for coffee, Love McCafe Iced coffee


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep the 5 Vegas Gold is one of my favorite 5 Vegas, and it's a great morning smoke! :thumb: Another great morning/breakfast smoke is the Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, just had to finish the day off right, so I just had a 5 Vegas "A" Armageddon Maduro. Very tasty. Deep rich tobacco with dark coffee & chocolaty flavors. Mmm.....Mmm....good!


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

My favorite cigar of the day! For me personally, nothing is a better combo with cigars than good coffee. 

Since you are going to be doing this more often I got a few "breakfast cigars" coming your way.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

That is awesome!!! True BOTL!!!


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

5 Vegas is a solid brand overall that's also pretty affordable. Good choice.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Enjoying a smoke around 5:30 is one of my favorite times to smoke. Quite and peaceful before all hell breaks loose. lol.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

My favorite morning combo is a Padron Maduro 2000 with a Iced White Chocolate Mocha ... FANTITTYTASTIC! :nod:


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

JGM1129 said:


> I had what I am calling my first "breakfast" cigar today.
> 
> Sitting on the front patio, clear blue sky, light breeze. I had the pleasure of enjoying a 5 Vegas Gold (thanks to the Noob PIF from CigarRat) and a mug of dark roast/Irish cream coffee.
> 
> ...


Good!! I'm glad you enjoyed the smoke!!

Another great combo (and my personal favorite sunday breakfast smoke) is having that GH Vintage 2002 (I believe I sent you one) and a cup of dark roast coffee. The flavors play off each other perfectly. Its def worth trying!


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

JGM1129 said:


> I will be doing this more often, and investing in a few of these 5 Vegas Gold gems.


Just a side note on the 5 Vegas Golds. They are pretty rough ROTT. They tend to be on the bitter side. When you grab some more, I suggest letting them rest for a while before you light one up. The one I sent you had about 12 weeks on it. Granted not a very long time, but i'm finding that they get better and better the longer they rest.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

CigarRat said:


> Just a side note on the 5 Vegas Golds. They are pretty rough ROTT. They tend to be on the bitter side. When you grab some more, I suggest letting them rest for a while before you light one up. The one I sent you had about 12 weeks on it. Granted not a very long time, but i'm finding that they get better and better the longer they rest.


Agree, I smoke alot of the Vegas line. All get better with just a few weeks


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, I shall let them rest when they arrive. Gonna be tough not wanting one right away, but it will be worth it I am sure.

:smoke: :boom: :smoke:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

You're hooked now, brother :smoke: Pretty soon, you'll be buying short smokes and setting your alarm 30 minutes early so you have time for a quick smoke with your coffee before work.

I grabbed an AF sungrown this morning....it's a decent cigar, but not the greatest morning coffee smoke. 5 Vegas Gold is a good choice. I really enjoy Flor de Oliva originals in the morning with coffee....I do not put sugar or anything else in my coffee, and the Flor de Olivas have a sweetened cap that balances nicely with strong dark bitter coffee. They're a great budget stick as well, only about $35 for 20.

Oh....and that short smoke before work? Anything in petit corona vitola works great. My current fav is Famous Exclusive Buenos Maduritos. ROTT the flavor isn't so great and they have burn problems, but they settle down nicely with just a couple of months of rest...nice medium bodied maduro. And the price can't be beat.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a Nub Connecticut with coffe yesterday and that was preetty good too. Not a 5 Vegas Gold, but a good second choice. A good choice for that morning before work smoke too!!

:smoke: :boom: :smoke:


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

yesterday I had for the first time the Carlos Torano Casa Torano as my morning cigar and I was pleasantly surprised, yes, I wrote pleasantly surprised...lol. Mild but flavorful, I would definitely give it another go.:amen:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

JGM1129 said:


> I had what I am calling my first "breakfast" cigar today.
> 
> Sitting on the front patio, clear blue sky, light breeze. I had the pleasure of enjoying a 5 Vegas Gold (thanks to the Noob PIF from CigarRat) and a mug of dark roast/Irish cream coffee.
> 
> ...


Very nice John! I have yet to try coffee and cigars but I will have to give it a try now!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Try the Oliva connecticut reserve or the CAO gold. Both are excellent morning smokes with coffee or tea.
Very smooth, creamy and with a hint of nutty goodness.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am a big CAO fan, so I will definitely give the Gold a try. I will look into sampling the Oliva Connecticut Reserve, as I have one resting in my humi.

:smoke: :boom: :smoke:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Took your advice and tried the 5 Vegas Gold with coffee while camping. PERFECT! Loved every minute of it. After reading some of the other suggestions I will have to track some of those down and give them a try. Always appreciate the good advice you guys give.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

The only cigar ive ever smoked with breakfast was a 5 Vegas Gold with some coffe as well. While it was enjoyable, id much rather smoke mid afternoon or later


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

View attachment 56854


A good strong cup of Joe, and this morning a Fuente ss Maddy, was pleasant.


----------



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to give "BIG RICK" a shout out and a very big thank you for the nice "brakfast cigar" samplings he sent me. I received the package the other day. The pictures did not come out very well so none posted, my apology for that.

Rick you are a true BOTL!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I am not much of a hot beverage drinker. However I do occasionally enjoy a cup of coffee in the morning. I do manage to get a little coffee taste in the mornings with my favorite morning/quick smoke....I like to smoke a Leon Jimenes Cafe Dominacano. It is SLIGHTLY infused with hints of coffee and is very good to me in the mornings with a cold glass of Iced Tea...(Still get my caffeine kick). The Cigar is a great 15 - 20 minute smoke at 4.00 X 32. The sad thing is that I can no longer find the cigar so I am down to my last 3 tins. If you can find it, they make it in different sizes with long filler tobaccos. It is made by the same company that produces the La Aurora brand which of course are excellent cigars. The prices are very affordable.


----------

